# NCD - finally



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd given up on this small project after blowing a ton of money in NYC and also finding that a new cab was going to cost me about as much as the amp did. Enter Derrick Bell. He finally got in touch with me after having issues with his old email account. After discussing what I was looking for, a 1x12 combo cab, he quoted me a price that in my opinion was more than reasonable and I decided to go ahead. To say I'm pleased with the results would be an understatement. The quality of the work is outstanding and the cab is both very light and very resonant. A perfect match for my old Pro Jr, which is what i was hoping for. This is now the perfect grab and go amp for practice or small venues. The G12H30 Anniversary is a great match for the amp. Gratuitous pic of todays pedal board layout included 



http://imgur.com/j5ZPHUz




http://imgur.com/88ynWn0




http://imgur.com/AIyb9CB


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! 

Beautiful work with the tweed.

ENJOY!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Daaaaamn


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Daaaaamn


You should see his "distressed" work.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If I ever get a twin and make it a head, he's gonna do it.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

That is awesome.
Is this a good email for him?
mailto:[email protected]


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

duplicate post


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[email protected]

the one you posted is the old one.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I I have purchased probably four or five of his cabinets. He’s only getting better and he’s a lovely person to deal with. Good choice congratulations


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sambonee said:


> I I have purchased probably four or five of his cabinets. He’s only getting better and he’s a lovely person to deal with. Good choice congratulations


Agreed, he was great. When I met him in TO to pick it up there was a car load of cabs being delivered and 2 other guys showed up while I was talking to him


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

has he updated a site with contact info?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> has he updated a site with contact info?


I'm not even sure there is a site. He might do facebook but I don't.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

nice pedal board configuration too, glad to see the diamond boost in there, great pedal


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

dgreen said:


> nice pedal board configuration too, glad to see the diamond boost in there, great pedal


I'm in love with that Gunshot


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I'm in love with that Gunshot


That one is a well built pedal and a unique tone as well compared to other OD pedals


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I'd given up on this small project after blowing a ton of money in NYC and also finding that a new cab was going to cost me about as much as the amp did. Enter Derrick Bell. He finally got in touch with me after having issues with his old email account. After discussing what I was looking for, a 1x12 combo cab, he quoted me a price that in my opinion was more than reasonable and I decided to go ahead. To say I'm pleased with the results would be an understatement. The quality of the work is outstanding and the cab is both very light and very resonant. A perfect match for my old Pro Jr, which is what i was hoping for. This is now the perfect grab and go amp for practice or small venues. The G12H30 Anniversary is a great match for the amp. Gratuitous pic of todays pedal board layout included
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must sound deadly. You'll have to invite me to your house vs. the parking lot du jour next time I'm in town.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Was this your inspiration Dave? Any mods to the amp? It looks fantastic.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StratCat said:


> Was this your inspiration Dave? Any mods to the amp? It looks fantastic.


The actual inspiration was that I had already put the chassis into a head cab and was running it into a Boogie Thiele 1x12. I loved the sound I was getting from that and started wondering if I could put it into a larger 1x12 combo cab. I didn't see the above video until I started my search for a cab. Other than trying different tubes I've made no changes. I have a 12AT7 in V1 and will likely end up with a 12AU7 there but I just don't have one lying around. It's given me a bit more headroom. It's also quite a quiet amp but I've heard lots of people complain about hiss and hum, maybe I just got lucky. Took it to practice on Tuesday and was really really pleased with the results.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I'm in love with that Gunshot


Yeah, love the dual “gain” knobs on that one. All kinds of great tones in there.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I have a 12AT7 in V1 and will likely end up with a 12AU7 there but I just don't have one lying around. It's given me a bit more headroom.


A 12AU7 will indeed provide more headroom but it does so at the expense of overall perceived volume. I'd suggest a 12AY7 instead. If you're set on a U however, I have some you'd be welcome to.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> A 12AU7 will indeed provide more headroom but it does so at the expense of overall perceived volume. I'd suggest a 12AY7 instead. If you're set on a U however, I have some you'd be welcome to.


Well I'd actually like to try both, if you happen to have both  I'll PM you and see if we can figure something out.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Got a cover for the little amp. Really love Coveramps work, plus they're Canadian, eh!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have amp...with cover...will travel.

Nice cover, Dave!

Coveramps are an impressive company in many, many ways.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

_"I have a 12AT7 in V1 and will likely end up with a 12AU7 there"._

Please try a 5751 in V1 Dave...I find it works for me really nice.
It may not give you the real early breakup you may be looking for BUT from a Pro JR. how far away is breakup anyways.
I found the 12AU7 tube sucked the living tone out of my amp. It was so bad that I gave the tube away free.
just a thought
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Will do. I was just looking for a "bit" more headroom, but I'll try everything I've got. I've had a 12AT7 in there for a long time and am quite happy with it actually.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

If your looking for a bit more head room Dave then the 5751 will fit the bill...

Lets say that a 12AX7 gives you 100% power

a 5751 tube will give you 30% less
a 12AT7 will give you 40% less
a 12AY7 will give you 55% less
and a 12AU7 will give you 80% less power then the 12AX7 

I hope this helps
G.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> If your looking for a bit more head room Dave then the 5751 will fit the bill...
> 
> Lets say that a 12AX7 gives you 100% power
> 
> ...


Excellent info, thanks !!! I'll poke around and see if I can find 1 5751, I might just have one.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

They aren't that common, special order at L&M, nothing at Bellones, nor London Guitars.

I bought them in Ottawa at Lauzon Music and use them in my Boogie Studio Series which tamed the drive from the volume (V1) pot.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StratCat said:


> They aren't that common, special order at L&M, nothing at Bellones, nor London Guitars.
> 
> I bought them in Ottawa at Lauzon Music and use them in my Boogie Studio Series which tamed the drive from the volume (V1) pot.


Tubestore in Hamilton has a good selection of most things.

www.thetubestore.com - JJ 5751 Audio Tubes


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdavetcan%2Fpro-junior-noodle

This is the Pro Jnr with a few pedals in the mix - MS70 CDR, Belle Epoch, OCD, Golden Brownie, and a Centura (klone)

order is clean with reverb from MS70, add Belle Epoch, add Centura, remove Centura add OCD, add Centura to OCD, both off and add Golden Brownie, add Centura to Brownie. I did it this way to give you an idea of what the Centura adds to the signal.

Mindless noodling as usual.

Noticeable difference in the Soundclick file quality to the raw mp3 at home. I'll try Soundcloud to see if it's any better. Doubt it though


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it sounded great for a couple of days and it just crapped out on me, F*#k. I have a nice tube on the way from Steve and I just ordered a few from the Tubestore. 

Ah well, such is life with a cheap tube amp It's been rock solid since I've owned it though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Dave. What a frustration!

Any idea as to what is causing the problem?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Sorry to hear this Dave. What a frustration!
> 
> Any idea as to what is causing the problem?


Not a clue. Just opened it up to see if it was anything obvious but it all "looks" good. It just started cutting in and out and the power tubes seem to get really hot really quickly. I've swapped all tubes and cables, also took the pedal board completely out of the chain "just in case".

I did ship the chassis to Derrick so maybe something was shaken loose. Worked fine until now though, and that includes a 3 hour stint at practice.

Hopefully Syd Beaumont at Ideal Innovations is not too busy at the moment.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Plugged it in while it was out of the cab, got a high pitched squeal starting so shut it down right away, changed the tubes again and now it's dead.

Might be cheaper to buy another than repair it, LOL.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@davetcan ...What was the cause of the problem?

Was it an easy fix?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very easy, speaker wire  Plus a microphonic preamp tube, but the the speaker wire was the main issue. No sign of any issue at all on the techs bench, of course, so I'll run it for 3 hours or so at practice tonight and see what, if anything, happens. I'll take the Quarterhorse as a back up, just in case.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Very easy, speaker wire


Brutal! ...But at least not expensive.

Did one of the wires work itself loose and disconnect from the speaker?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Brutal! ...But at least not expensive.
> 
> Did one of the wires work itself loose and disconnect from the speaker?


Connector  It's good and tight now. I usually solder them but in this case I used the old cable that came with the combo, kinda junky but it works. At least it works now  I'll likely make up a new one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'll likely make up a new one.


I just bought some of the proper sized connectors from QComponents. I was using the closest size I could find from Canadian Tire in the past.
I'd be happy to send you a few if you want.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Picked up a few from NextGen a couple of orders ago, just in case  I do appreciate the offer though!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

All was good with the amp last night for a solid 3 hours of poor playing


----------

